# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه تبریز

## Mahsa.Nzr

دانشگاه  تبریز، بعداز دانشگاه تهران اولین دانشگاه مادر و باسابقه ایران به شمار  میرود. این دانشگاه شامل12 دانشكده با عناوین دانشكده علوم تربیتی ،  دانشكده مكانیك ، دانشکده زبانهای خارجی و ادبیات ، دانشکده شیمی ، دانشکده  علوم انسانی و اجتماعی ، دانشکده علوم ریاضی ، دانشکده فنی ، دانشکده  فیزیک ، دانشکده کشاورزی ، دانشکده علوم طبیعی ، دانشکده مهندسی برق ،  دانشکده مهندسی عمران و 3 آموزشكده ، 4 مركز تحقیقاتی بوده و دارای بیش از  11000 دانشجو در مقاطع كارشناسی، كارشناسی ارشد و دكتری و حدود 500 نفر  هیأت علمی 200 آزمایشگاه تخصصی و عمومی كه برخی در دنیا و برخی خاورمیانه  منحصر به فرد هستند ، موزه تاریخ و فرهنگ ، حوزه جانور شناسی ، حوزه زمین  شناسی ، مركز پردازش تصاویر ماهواره ای و مراكز و موسسات تحقیقاتی و پژوهشی  بزرگ میباشد. در حال حاضر، تعداد 54 گروه آموزشی در دانشكدههاو  آموزشكدههای دانشگاه، تربیت نیروی انسانی و متخصص در81 رشته در مقطع  كارشناسی، 48 رشته در مقطع كارشناسیارشد و 23 رشته در مقطع دكتری را عهده  دار میباشند.


سایت: www.tabrizu.ac.ir

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده ادبیات فارسی و زبان های خارجی*  دانشکده  ادبیات فارسی و زبانهای خارجی در سال تحصیلی 27 – 1326 با عنوان « دانشکده  ادبیات و علوم انسانی » تأسیس شد . این دانشکده ابتدا در دو رشته تحصیلی  تاریخ و جغرافیا ، و زبان و ادبیات فارسی ، فعالیت آموزشی خویش را آغاز  کرده و بتدریج با گذشت زمان رشته های تحصیلی دیگری در آن ایجاد گردید .

مدت  تحصیل در این دانشکده تا سال 1346 سه سال بود و از سال 1347 با تجدید نظر  در مقررات آموزشی ، دوره تحصیل در این دانشکده به چهار سال افزایش یافت .  در سال 1347 دوره فوق لیسانس رشته زبان و ادبیات فارسی و همچنین در سال  1354 دوره دکترای رشته مذکور در دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانی دانشگاه  تبریز تأسیس شد .

در  اسفند ماه سال 1367 دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانی به دو دانشکده ادبیات  فارسی و زبانهای خارجی و دانشکده علوم انسانی و اجتماعی تفکیک شد و اکنون دانشکده ادبیات فارسی و زبانهای خارجی با پنج گروه آموزشی زیر به فعالیتهای آموزشی خود ادامه می دهد .



 
*گروه های آموزشی :*
گروه فرهنگ و زبان های باستانی گروه زبان و ادبیات فارسی گروه زبان فرانسه گروه زبان انگلیسی گروه فلسفه

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده ریاضی*  *تاریخچه دانشکده*


اولین  گروه از دانشجویان ریاضی دانشگاه تبریز در مهر ماه 1330 به این دانشگاه  وارد شدند ، این دانشجویان پس از یک سال تحصیل به علت عدم وجود استاد و  امکانات لازم به دانشسرای عالی تهران منتقل گردیدند ،از این دانشجویان  میتوان به افرادی همچون باقر اردبیلی ، حسین ملک فام ، علی اشرف شادپور ،  علی ابری ، علی اصغر صدیق اشاره نمود ضمناً لازم به یاد آوری است که در این  زمان مرحوم پروفسور هشترودی ریاست دانشگاه تبریز را بر عهده داشتند . در  سال 1345 برای دومین بار دانشجویان رشته ریاضی تحت عنوان تربیت دبیر ریاضی  به دانشگاه تبریز وارد شدند که از نظر آموزشی به دانشسرای عالی تهران  وابسته بودند ، این دانشجویان در بدو ورود برای یک دوره دو ساله ثبت نام و  پذیرفته شده بودند که بعداً این دوره از کاردانی به کارشناسی تبدیل گردید و  اولین فارغ التحصیلان رشته ریاضی در سال 1349 را تشکیل دادند . محل تحصیل  این دانشجویان دانشسرای عالی تبریز وابسته به دانشگاه تبریز بود که در سال  1349 به دانشکده علوم تربیتی تغییر نام یافت و این دانشکده تنها در سه دوره  اقدام به پذیرش دانشجو نمود و بعد از آن دانشجویان رشته ریاضی توسط  دانشکده علوم پذیرش و ادامه تحصیل دادند . دانشکده علوم دانشگاه تبریز در  مهر ماه سال 1348 اولین گروه 47 نفره دانشجویان رشته ریاضی (محض ) را به  طور مستقل پذیرش و همزمان نیز نسبت به تشکیل گروه ریاضی اقدام نمود . دوره  فوق لیسانس ریاضی محض در سال تحصیلی 50- 49 با همکاری اساتید خارجی که  اکثراً تبعه کشورهای هندوستان و پاکستان بودند در دانشگاه تبریز دائر شد .  این دوره بمدت پنج سال ادامه یافت سپس تعطیل گردید . پس از بازگشائی  دانشگاهها بعد از انقلاب شکوهمند اسلامی مجدداً دوره کارشناسی ارشد ریاضی  محض از سال 1363 با استفاده از اسا تید داخلی با برنامه های مدون تشکیل  گردید . در سال 1372 دوره دکترای ریاضی محض در دو گرایش آنالیز و جبرایجاد  شد و در پی آن در سال 1379 در شاخه هندسه نیز اقدام به پذیرش دانشجو گردید .  در حال حاضر نیز دانشکده علوم ریاضی بغیر از دو رشته آمار و کامپیوتر که  در دوره کارشناسی  و دوره کارشناسی ارشد پذیرش دانشجو دارند در رشته های  ریاضی محض و ریاضی کاربردی هر سه دوره کارشناسی ، کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری بر  پا بوده و مشغول تربیت نیروهای متخصص میباشد . همانطوریکه قبلاً اشاره  گردید گروه ریاضی دانشگاه تبریز از مهر ماه 1348 با پذیرش اولین دوره از  دانشجویان کارشناسی ریاض در دانشکده علوم تاسیس شد و اولین مدیر گروه ریاضی  نیز مرحوم دکتر محمد علی نوریخالچی بودند . دانشکده علوم در سال 1375 به  چهار گروه آموزشی (ریاضی محض ،ریاضی کاربردی، آمار،کامپیوتر )منشعب گردید و  در حال حاضر دانشکده علوم ریاضی نیز فعالیتهای آموزشی و پژوهشی خود را در  این چهار گروه با همکاری 42 نفر عضو هیات علمی ادامه میدهد. 

 

*گروه های آموزشی* 

ریاضی محض ریاضی کاربردیکامپیوترآمار

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده شیمی*  *نگاهی کوتاه به روند تاسیس دانشکده شیمی در دانشگاه تبریز*


زمینه  و مبناء دانشکدة شیمی، با تاسیس دانشکده علوم در دانشگاه تبریز پایهریزی  شد و در سال 1342 اولین دورة دانشجویان کارشناسی رشته مخلوط «فیزیک –  شیمی» جهت تحصیل در رشته مذکور پذیرفته شدند و در سال 1345 دو رشته فیزیک و  شیمی تفکیک و بصورت دو گروه آموزشی مستقل درآمدند و اولین مدیر گروه شیمی  مرحوم مهندس موسی ژام بودند. 
در  بدو تشکیل دانشکده های علوم و فنی بطور مشترک در ابتدای خیابان طالقانی  فعلی در یک ساختمان یک طبقه قدیمی قرار داشتند که در سال 1346 با ایجاد  محوطه جدید (فعلی) دانشگاه تبریز گروه شیمی به ساختمان جنب کتابخانه مرکزی  (سمت شرقی) منتقل و سپس در سال 1348 به ساختمان روبروی کتابخانه مرکزی (سمت  غربی) محل دانشکدة علوم طبیعی فعلی بعنوان یکی از پنج گروه دانشکدة علوم  منتقل و در طبقه دوم و سوم با آزمایشگاههای مختلف توسعه و تجهیز گردید. 
از  سال 1348 سمت مدیریت گروه شیمی با جناب آقای دکتر سید مهدی گلابی بود. در  سال 1351 این سمت به همکار جدیدی که در آن تاریخ تازه به دانشگاه تبریز  استخدام شده بودند یعنی جناب آقای دکتر محمدرضا نوری محول گردید. 
اندیشه  ایجاد انستیتو شیمی در سال 1353 توسط مدیریت وقت گروه مطرح و مشتاقانه  مورد تائید و پشتیبانی شورای اجرایی که عمدتا متشکل از همکاران محترم و  علاقمندی نظیر آقایان دکتر گلابی ، دکتر بلورچیان، دکتر کشاورزی، دکتر  پورنقیآذر، دکتر انتظامی، دکتر فرهنگی …  بودند قرار گرفت. این فکر پس از ارزیابی جوانب مختلف آن توسط پیش کسوتان  وقت گروه پس از تکمیل در سال 1354 بعنوان «پروژه ایجاد انستیتو شیمی در  دانشگاه تبریز» توسط مدیریت وقت گروه به دانشگاه ارائه گردید که پس از طی  مراحل مختلف اداری کار ساختمانی ان در سال 1355 آغاز شد. لازم به توضیح است  که در این تاریخ آقای دکتر محمدرضا نوری به معاونت دانشکدة علوم ارتقاء  مقام یافته بودند و آقای دکتر سید محمد بلورچیان پست مدیریت گروه شیمی را  داشتند و آقای دکتر سید مهدی گلابی در سمت مدیر کل امور پژوهشی دانشگاه و  آقای دکتر کشاورزی عضو دیگر شورا مدتها در مقام معاونت و ریاست دانشکدة  داروسازی از مقام و موقعیتهای ویژه برخوردار بودند که هر یک به نوبه خود در  پیشرفت این پروژه نقش فعالانه داشتند. از برنامهریزی و آیندهنگریهائی که  مدیریت و شورای اجرایی وقت گروه شیمی فعالانه به آن اهتمام نمود از جمله  میتوان به پیشبینی نحوة تامین اعضاء هیات علمی انستیتو اشاره کرد که به این  منظور، در مورد اعزام مربیان گروه و دانشجویان فرهیخته به خارج از کشور  جهت ادامه تحصیل بطور جدی و پیگیرانه اقدام گردید. 





*اهداف اصلی و اولیه پروژه ایجاد انستیتو شیمی* 


الف-  ایجاد مرکز پژوهشی مدرن با تجهیزات پیشرفته جهت اجرای پروژههای پژوهشی  بنیادی ضمن تربیت افراد متخصص در سطوح فوقلیسانس و دکترای شیمی. 
ب- ارائه خدمات علمی و کمک به صنایع شیمیایی و اجرای طرحهای تحقیقاتی صنعتی و کاربردی. 
ج-  تمرکز متخصصین شیمی به تعداد قابل ملاحظهای شامل هیئتهای علمی و پژوهشی در  یک محل بمنظور استفاده کلیه ارگانها و نهادهای ذیعلاقه کشور از نیروی  خلاقه ناشی از همفکری و همیاری آنان در خلاقیت تکنولوژی و سنتز مواد  شیمیایی که بصورت انفرادی و پراکنده غیرعملی است. 
د-  ایجاد کتابخانهای غنی از مجلات علمی در زمینه شیمی بنیادی، آموزش شیمی و  تکنولوژی شیمی بطوریکه پایه و زیربنای تحقیقات در کلیه دامنههای شیمی بویژه  ساخت و سنتز و تهیه مواد اعم از داروئی و غیرداروئی، استخراج مواد آلی و  معدنی، متالوژی، صنایع رنگ، پلیمر، تصفیه آب و پسآبهای صنعتی و بطور کلی  صنایع شیمیایی که زیربنای توسعه صنعتی و اقتصادی کشور را تشکیل میدهند. 
و- اعتلای سطح آموزش دوره لیسانس ، فوقلیسانس و دکترا و بالا بردن ظرفیت دانشجوئی در کلیه مقاطع آموزش شیمی. 

 
* مراحل عملیات ساختمانی*


کار ساختمانی انستیتو شیمی در سال 1355 شروع ولی پس از انقلاب اسلامی در سال 1357 نظیر بسیاری از پروژهها، کار ساختمانی  انستیتو شیمی نیز عملاً متوقف و متعاقباً با آغاز جنگ تحمیلی در سال 1359 و  ایجاد تنگناهای مالی جدید، ادامه کار ساختمانی پرژوه منوط به ارائه دلایل  توجیهی گردید که با برنامههای پنجساله اول و دوم و سوم و چهارم کل کشور  (سابق) انطباق لازم را داشته باشد، لذا در سال 1361 گروه شیمی موظف گردید  که پروژه انستیتو شیمی را مجدداً با توجه به شرایط موجود توجیه نماید تا  مراتب بمنطور اتخاذ تصمیم نهائی در جهت نحوه ادامه پروژه به مراجع ذیصلاح  تسلیم گردد. این امر خطیر انجام پذیرفت و پس از آن جناب آقای دکتر میرزاده  که در آن تاریخ عهدهدار معاونت اجرائی نخستوزیر و مستقیما مسئولیت تشخیص  اولویت طرحها را داشتند از ساختمان نیمه تمام انستیتو شیمی بازدید بعمل  آوردند و با توجه به رشته تحصیلی و تخصصی ایشان (مهندسی شیمی) که امکان  تسلط و احاطه کامل به جوانب امر و تشخیص اهمیت طرح را میسر میساخت، در  نهایت هیئت محترم دولت با توجه به گزارشات جدید پروژه انستیتو شیمی را در  راستای توسعه دانشکده علوم مجداً مورد تائید قرار داد و لذا با ادامه  کارهای ساختمانی آن بویژه که ضلع چهارم آن که در مرحله فونداسیون بود  موافقت بعمل آورد. لازم به توضیح است که در گزارش جدید ذکر این مطلب که  پیشرفت کارهای ساختمانی به بیش از 60 درصد رسیده است از اهمیت ویژهای  برخوردار بود و در تصمیمگیری نهایی برای در اولویت گرفتن ادامه کارهای  ساختمانی بسیار تاثیر داشت که خوشبختانه این امر با حسن نیت مسئولین محترم  وقت دانشگاه و تلاش بیوقفه همکاران پرتلاش و ذیعلاقه شاغل در گروه بانجام و  در نهایت به ثمر رسید.



* پیشرفت کارهای ساختمانی انستیتو شیمی و تشکیل و افتتاح دانشکده شیمی.* 


از  اواخر سال 1364 طی یک ابلاغ رسمی همکار محترم جناب آقای دکتر گلابی بعنوان  نماینده تامالاختیار دانشگاه تبریز در امور انستیتو شیمی منصوب شدند که  علیرغم وجود تمام مشکلات این امر خطیر را فعالانه و با علاقمندی کامل  پیگیری نمودند. قبول مسئولیت ریاست دانشکده علوم در سالها 1367 و 1368 و  سپس ریاست دانشگاه تبریز این امکان را پیش آورد که جناب آقای دکتر گلابی  بطور موثرتری به وظیفه محوله در امر پیشرفت امور انستیتو شیمی عمل نمایند.  با توجه به اینکه در سال 1368 کارهای ساختمانی انستیتو شیمی رو باتمام بود،  لذا ریاست محترم وقت دانشگاه از طریق دانشکدة علوم از گروه شیمی خواستند  که دو نفر از همکاران گروه شیمی را معرفی نماید تا یکی از آنها بعنوان  مسئول ابتیاع دستگاهها و تجهیز آزمایشگاههای انستیتو شیمی از طرف ریاست  محترم دانشگاه منصوب گردد. گروه شیمی از طریق دانشکده علوم دو نفر از  همکاران فعال و علاقمند را به این منظور انتخاب و معرفی کردند و ریاست  محترم دانشگاه نیز یک نفر از دو نفر پیشنهادی یعنی همکار محترم آقای دکتر  جوزن را به این منظور منصوب نمودند. 
با  ذکر این مطلب که در طرح اولیه انستیتو شیمی در گوشه جنوب- شرقی در محل  استقرار چهارباب سالن آمفیتئاتر که هر یک حدوداً ظرفیت 200 نفر دارند تالار  بزرگی که بیش از هزار نفر ظرفیت داشت پیشبینی شده بود ولی متاسفانه بمنظور  کاهش هزینهها از اجراء آن صرفنظر گردید و امروز در تشکیل کنفرانسها و  کنگرهها این کمبود بطور بارزی نمایان میگردد. در نهایت در اواخر سال 1368  ساختمان انستیتو شیمی با حدود بیست و نه هزار متر مربع زیربنا شامل سه طبقه  همکف، اول، دوم و نیمطبقه زیرزمین بشکل مشابه ملکول سیکلو بوتان مسطح  بصورت قابل استفاده درآمد. ساختمان مذکور دارای 56 باب آزمایشگاه (آموزشی،  پژوهشی، خدماتی) و یک قسمت اداری و 16 باب کلاس است که البته نزدیک به 14  سال بود که آموزش کل دانشگاه و گروه معارف اسلامی و گروه فیزیک از قسمتی از  فضاهای اداری و آموزشی آن استفاده میکردند که فعلا بهرهبرداری دانشکدة  فیزیک از تعدادی کلاسهای درسی همچنان ادامه دارد. 
احتمال  بروز مشکلات مدیریتی و در نهایت تاثیرات سوء آن به پیشرفت امور آموزشی و  پژوهشی انستیتو شیمی جدیدالتاسیس در صورت عدم سازماندهی تشکیلات اداری جدید  با توجه به رسالت این واحد جدید از همان بدو کار قابل پیشبینی بود. با  توجه به این مهم ریاست محترم وقت دانشگاه با استفاده از تمام امکانات ممکن و  با بهرهگیری از ابتکارات و همه پتانسیل و نفوذ شخصی و اداری، در نهایت  موفق به کسب موافقت وزیر محترم علوم وقت (آقای دکتر معین) برای ایجاد یک  دانشکدة تخصصی در قالب یک دانشگاه جامع گردید و بدین ترتیب ساختار اداری  دانشکدة شیمی شکل گرفت. این موفقیت بزرگ این امکان را پیش آورد که متعاقب  تشکیل دانشکدة شیمی، دانشکده های متعدد تخصصی دیگر نیز در دانشگاه تبریز  تشکیل گردند. در ساختار اولیه تشکیلات اداری دانشکدة علاوه بر ریاست  دانشکده، یک پست معاونت و پنج مدیریت گروه پیشبینی شده بود. ولی متاسفانه  برای مدیریت آزمایشگاههای مرکز خدماتی پست ستارهداری مصوب نشده بود و این  امر در نهایت منجر به عدم احساس مسئولیت مدیریت مذکور نسبت به حفظ موقعیت  این آزمایشگاهها گردید بطوریکه با تغییر ریاست دانشکده و در دورههای مختلف  هر یک از آزمایشگاههای مرکز خدماتی به اشکال و دلایل گوناگون در اختیار  اعضاء هیات علمی شاغل در گروههای آموزشی مختلف قرار گرفت و بدین ترتیب  علیرغم پیشبینی بعمل آمده در پروژه انستیتو شیمی و ضرورت و اهمیت این  آزمایشگاهها، بتدریج این مرکز خدمات پژوهشی به تحلیل رفت. لازم به ذکر است  که در مورخ اسفند ماه 1369 ساختمان جدید دانشکدة شیمی با همت و پشتکار کلیه  دستاندرکاران در مقاطع مختلف بویژه ریاست محترم دانشگاه تبریز و ریاست  محترم دانشکده شیمی، توسط وزیر علوم وقت (جناب آقای دکتر معین) افتتاح شد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده کشاورزی*  *تاریخچه دانشکده*

 

دانشکده کشاورزی دانشگاه تبریز پس از دانشکده کشاورزی دانشگاه تهران از  لحاظ قدمت دومین مرکز آموزش عالی در زمینه کشاورزی است که در سال 1334 ش.  تاسیس یافت و با 61 نفر دانشجو فعالیت آموزشی خود را آغاز کرد. در سال 1345  ش. به ساختمان فعلی که یکی از مدرنترین مراکز آن زمان در شهر تبریز بحساب  میآمد، انتقال یافت و بعداً ساختمانهای مستقل گروههای آموزشی آبیاری و  ماشینهای کشاورزی نیز به فضای آموزشی دانشکده اضافه گردید. 
 

*گروه های آموزشی و رشتههای تحصیلی موجود*


ده گروه آموزشی در حال حاضر در این دانشکده فعالیت دارند که شامل:
مهندسی آب، اقتصاد کشاورزی، باغبانی، خاکشناسی، زراعت و اصلاح نباتات، علوم  دامی، علوم و صنایع غذایی، مهندسی فضای سبز، گیاهپزشکی و ماشینهای کشاورزی  می باشند .


*مدیریت دانشکده کشاورزی*
مدیریت  دانشکده مشتمل بر رئیس دانشکده، معاون اداری ومالی، معاون پژوهشی، معاون  آموزشی، مدیران گروههای آموزشی، مدیریت آموزش، مسئول کتابخانه، رئیس  ایستگاه تحقیقاتی خلعتپوشان و رئیس آزمایشگاههای تحصیلات تکمیلی میباشد.



*امکانات آموزشی – پژوهشی
*
*ایستگاه تحقیقاتی خلعت پوشان* 
این  ایستگاه اسم خود را از برج مشهور خلعت پوشان که در درون ایستگاه بنا شده و  از بناهای دوران زندیه محسوب میشود و جزء آثار باستانی ثبت شده، گرفته  است. این ایستگاه با 28 هکتار وسعت و دو حلقه قنات از سال 1345 ش. به  دانشکده واگذار گردید، که برای انواع فعالیتهای آموزشی و تحقیقاتی آماده  شده است. مهمترین قسمتهای این ایستگاه تحقیقاتی عبارتند از :


*1- کلکسیون موکاری با بیش از250 گونه تاک*

*2- دو باب گلخانه 
*
*3- سه باب گلخانه هیدروپونیک
*
*4- قطعات درختان مثمر بویژه دانهدارها، مزرعه سبزیجات و خزانه درختان غیرمثمر
*

*5- واحدهای پرورش گاو شیری، گوسفند و بز*

*6- واحد پرورش و تحقیقات طیور و واحد پرورش زنبور عسل
*
*7- واحد ماشینهای کشاورزی*

*8- هرباریوم دانشکده با 17 هزار نمونه گیاهی از فلور آذربایجان شرقی*

*9- کارگاههای گروههای آموزشی*

  علوم و صنایع غذایی، ماشینهای کشاورزی و فضای سبز و واحد اطاق رشد علاوه  بر ایستگاه تحقیقاتی خلعت پوشان، در سال 1350 ش. اراضی از قریه کرکج به  مساحت 270 هکتار مرتبط با مرز شرقی ایستگاه خریداری گردید. و در سال 1366  ش. کلنگ احداث ساختمان جدید دانشکده در این منطقه به زمین زده شد. در  قسمتهای مسطح یعنی در حدود 40 هکتار آن عملیات زراعی و باغی صورت گرفته و  دروس عملی و پروژههای تحقیقاتی اساتید و دانشجویان تحصیلات تکمیلی به طور  عمده در این اراضی که به اراضی کرکج موسوم هستند اجرا میشود. 


*واحدهای مستقر در اراضی کرکج*

- ساختمان در حال احداث دانشکده کشاورزی و پروژه آموزشکده دامپزشکی 
- پنج حلقه چاه عمیق یکصد متری
- دو باب استخر به مجموع 5000 متر مکعب
- یک واحد دستگاه آبیاری بارانی (سنتر پیوت)

*ایستگاه تحقیقاتی مغان*

این  ایستگاه با وسعت 50 هکتار در 20 کیلومتری پارس آباد مغان قرار دارد که از  این ایستگاه پس از تجهیز جهت انجام پروژههای تحقیقاتی، کارآموزی و  فعالیتهای صحرایی دانشجویان استفاده خواهد شد.



*پروژه ساختمان جدید دانشکده* 

این پروژه واقع در اراضی کرکج با زیربنای 18000 مترمربع در نظر گرفته شده  که در حال حاضر از 8000 متر مربع آن بهرهبرداری میشود. و اکثراً به کلاس  های درس و آزمایشگاههای تحصیلات تکمیلی گروههای آموزشی دانشکده اختصاص  یافته است. به طور کلی در آینده در صورت اتمام این پروژه و فراهم آمدن  امکانات تحقیقات گلخانهای و رفاهی دانشجویان و اساتید، دانشکده کشاورزی به  این محل انتقال خواهد یافت.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم انسانی و اجتماعی*      دانشکده علوم انسانی واجتماعی قبل از انفکاک از دانشکده ادبیات و علوم  انسانی در قالب یک دانشکده با عنوان " ادبیات و علوم انسانی " در سال  تحصیلی 27-1326 در دو رشته تحصیلی (تاریخ و جغرافیا) و (زبان و ادبیات  فارسی) با 84 دانشجو فعالیت های آموزشی خود را آغاز کرد. سپس رشته - های  زبان انگلیسی، زبان فرانسه، علوم تربیتی، تاریخ، جغرافیا، روان شناسی و  بالاخره علوم اجتماعی به رشته های دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانی اضافه  گردید. در سال 1367 دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانی به دو دانشکده مستقل به  نامهـای " دانشکده علوم انسانی واجتماعی" و " دانشکده ادبیات و زبانهای  خارجی " تفکیک و دانشکده علوم انسانی و اجتماعی از تاریخ 1/12/1367 رسماً  فعالیت خود را آغاز کرد.در حال حاضر دانشکده علوم انسانی واجتماعی در رشته  حقوق در دو مقطع (کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد)، در رشته های مدیریت بازرگانی،  MBA  و علوم سیاسی در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد و در رشته های جغرافیای طبیعی،  اقتصاد، علوم اجتماعی و جغرافیا وبرنامه ریزی شهری در سه مقطع( کارشناسی،  کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری) ، در رشته برنامه ریزی روستایی در مقطع کارشناسی  ارشد، در رشته جهانگردی در مقطع کارشناسی و در نهایت در رشتهء  معماری در دو مقطع (کارشناسی ناپیوسته و کارشناسی) به فعالیت آموزشی خود  ادامه می دهد. ضمناً دانشکده علوم انسانی واجتماعی دارای دو موسسه و یک  گروه پژوهشی است که عبارتند از: گروه پژوهشی جغرافیا، موسسه تحقیقات  اجتماعی و موسسه تاریخ و فرهنگ ایران .


 

*گروه های و رشته ها*

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم تربیتی و روانشناسی*  دانشکده علوم تربیتی و روانشناسی یکی از  قدیمی ترین دانشکدههای  دانشگاه تبریز  می باشد. این دانشکده که   در سال ۱۳۲۹ ایجاد و راهاندازی گردید،  در بدو  تأسیس باعنوان دانشسرای عالی  شناخته میشد و فقط داوطلبان دبیری را در رشته  ادبی میپذیرفت. در سال ۱۳۴۷ رشتههای تحصیلی خانهداری و کتابداری نیز به  مجموع رشتههای این دانشسرا افزوده گشت. در سال ۱۳۴۹ نام دانشسرا به دانشکده  علوم تربیتی تغییر یافت .در سال ۱۳۵۲ رشته علوم تربیتی در این دانشکده  راهاندازی گردید در سال ۱۳۵۴ رشته تحصیلی روانشناسی از دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانی  منفک شده و به این دانشکده الحاق شد. از سال ۱۳۶۲ این رشته تحصیلی با  عنوان روانشناسی بالینی شناخته شد. از سال 1366 رشته تربیت بدنی و علوم  ورزشی نیز به این دانشکده افزوده شد.  این دانشکدهسرانجام از سال ۱۳۷۰ با  عنوان دانشکده علوم تربیتی و روانشناسی به فعالیت خود ادامه داد.
این  دانشکده هم اکنون دارای چهار گروه آموزشی روانشناسی، علوم تربیتی، علوم  کتابداری و تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی می باشد. گروه های آموزشی روان شناسی و  علوم تربیتی تا مقطع دکتری، گروه آموزشی تربیت بدنی تا مقعطع کارشناسی  ارشد و رشته ی کتابداری فعلاً تا سطح کارشناسی دانشجو می پذیرند.

**

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم طبیعی*  *تاریخچه*


اگرچه  گروه های آموزشی دانشکده علوم طبیعی دانشگاه تبریز از سال 1348 شمسی  فعالیت خود را در این دانشگاه آغاز کرده اند، لکن دانشکده علوم طبیعی در  سال 1375 تأسیس شده است. دانشکده علوم طبیعی ابتدا شامل گروه های آموزشی زیست شناسی و زمین شناسی به صورت زیرمجموعه ای از دانشکده علوم بود. در سال 1375 دانشکده علوم به دانشکده مستقل ریاضی، فیزیک و علوم طبیعی تفکیک شد.
دانشکده  علوم طبیعی با در اختیار داشتن کادر آموزشی مجرب و اعضای برجسته هیئت علمی  در زمینه های تخصصی علوم طبیعی و گروه های آموزشی آن، در حال حاضر در سه  مقطع کارشناسی، کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری، دانشجو می پذیرد.




*گروه های آموزشی*


درحال حاضر گروه های آموزشی ذیل در دانشکده علوم طبیعی فعالیت دارند:


1- گروه زمین شناسی
2- گروه زیست شناسی علوم جانوری
3- گروه زیست شناسی علوم گیاهی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر*  دانشکده مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر، که در حال حاضردر رشته های مشروحه ذیل فعالیت می کند:







در  سال 1347 تحت عنوان گروه مهندسی برق در دانشکده فنی سابق با جذب دانشجو در  رشته فوق لیسانس پیوسته مهندسی برق (دورة پنج ساله) شروع به کار کرد. این  گروه در طی سالیان با افزایش نیروهای علمی خود توانست گرایشهای مختلف  مهندسی برق را در دانشکده فنی تاسیس کرده و در مقاطع کارشناسی، کارشناسی  ارشد و دکتری دانشجو بپذیرد. در سال 1381 گروه مهندسی برق به ساختمان جدید  نقل مکان یافت که در سال 1382 نیز همزمان با اخذ مجوز برای رشته مهندسی  کامپیوتر – فناوری اطلاعات و تفکیک دانشکدة فنی به دانشکدة مهندسی برق و  کامپیوتر تغییر نام یافت.

این  دانشکده با تکیه بر اساتید با تجربه و بهکمک دانش روز و تحقیقات علمی، در  راستای اهداف علمی-پژوهشی کشور و تربیت نیروی انسانی متخصص و کارآمد گام  برمیدارد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده عمران*  *
این تصویر تغییر اندازه داده شده است. روی نوار جهت مشاهده سایز اصلی تصویر کلیک کنید. سایز اصلی تصویر 1512x799 می باشد.



* 

*تاریخچه دانشکده فنی و مهندسی عمران*

دانشکده  فنی و مهندسی دانشگاه تبریز در سال 1337 با رشته مهندسی راه و ساختمان  تاسیس و دانشکده فنی و مهندسی عمران نیز تا سال 1382 زیر مجموعه دانشکده  فنی به شمار می رفت.
این دانشکده باسابقه بیش از 50 سال و با تکیه بر اساتید مجرب و با بهره  گیری از دانش روز و تحقیقات علمی در راستای اهداف علمی – پژوهشی کشور و  تربیت نیروی انسانی متخصص و کار آمد  سهم مهمی در توسعه علمی و فنی کشور بر  عهده دارد. 
در سال 1382 دانشکده فنی به سه دانشکده تفکیک و دانشکده فنی – مهندسی عمران با 5 گروه تخصصی شکل گرفت.


* روسای قبلی دانشکده فنی و مهندسی عمران :* 


1- جناب آقای دکتر  یوسف حسن زاده  -   1382-1384 
2- جناب آقای دکتر هوشنگ کاتبی -        1384-1389 

ریاست فعلی دانشکده فنی و مهندسی عمران جناب آقای دکتر علی حدیدی هستند. 

دانشکده فنی و مهندسی عمران دارای دو معاونت و 5 گروه آموزشی به شرح زیر می باشد. 
 
      معاونت پژوهشی و تحصیلات تکمیلی: جناب آقای دکتر ناصر تقی زادیه
      معاونت آموزشی: جناب آقای دکتر حسین غفارزاده

   ریاست امور اداری: جناب آقای محمد علی سرافراز
   ریاست آموزش: سرکار خانم سلطان محمدلو

   گروه آموزشی عمران - مدیریت گروه جناب آقای دکتر هدایت ولادی
   گروه آموزشی سازه- مدیریت گروه جناب آقای دکتر کامبیز کوهستانی
گروه آموزشی خاک و راه - مدیریت گروه جناب آقای دکتر محمدحسین امین فر
گروه آموزشی آب - مدیریت گروه جناب آقای دکتر محمدعلی لطف الهی
گروه آموزشی نقشه برداری - مدیریت گروه جناب آقای مهندس محمد شاهکار

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده مهندسی مکانیک*  *دانشکده فنی-مهندسی مکانیک دانشگاه تبریز*

دانشکدهٔ  فنی دانشگاه تبریز در سال ۱۳۳۷ خورشیدی تأسیس و در سال ۱۳۸۲ خورشیدی به ۳  دانشکدهٔ مستقل فنی-مهندسی مکانیک، فنی- مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر و  فنی-مهندسی عمران تقسیم شد. دانشکدهٔ فنی- مهندسی مکانیک پس از ایجاد،  بهعنوان یکی از مهمترین دانشکدههای دانشگاه تبریز شناختهشد. هماکنون در این  دانشکده تعداد 1896 نفر دانشجو مشغول تحصیل هستند که از این میان، 1605  نفر در مقطع کارشناسی،250 نفر در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد و 41 نفر در مقطع  دکترا هستند. تعداد اعضای هیات علمی دانشکدهٔ فنی- مهندسی مکانیک دانشگاه  تبریز 43 نفر می باشد که از این تعداد، 2 نفر استاد،12 نفر دانشیار، 25 نفر  استادیار و 4 نفر مربی هستند. تعداد کارکنان دانشکده 37 نفر می باشد.این دانشکده دارای ۲۵ آزمایشگاه و کارگاه است که فعالیتهای آموزشی و تحقیقاتی در آنها انجام میپذیرد.




*۱ رشتههای تحصیلی :*

۱.۱ مهندسی مکانیک
۱.۲ مهندسی ساخت و تولید
۱.۳ مهندسی مواد
۱.۴ مهندسی صنایع
۱.۵ مهندسی شیمی

*رشتههای تحصیلی*

دانشکدهٔ  فنی-مهندسی مکانیک دانشگاه تبریز از پنچ گروه آموزشی «مهندسی ساخت و  تولید»، «مهدسی شیمی»، «مهندسی صنایع»، «مهندسی مکانیک» و «مهندسی مواد»  تشکیل یافتهاست:[۲]
مهندسی مکانیک:
تبدیل انرژی حرارت و سیالات  سیستم محرکه خودرو  طراحی جامدات  طراحی کاربردی 

مهندسی ساخت و تولید:
 ساخت و تولید 
مهندسی مواد:
سرامیک  متالوژی صنعتی 
مهندسی صنایع:
برنامهریزی و تحلیل سیستمها تکنولوژی صنعتی  تولید صنعتی 
مهندسی شیمی:
 صنایع پتروشیمی 

*امکانات*
اکثر آزمایشگاههای این دانشکده در ساختمان 14 مستقرند.
آزمایشگاه ترمودینامیک آزمایشگاه انتقال حرارت آزمایشگاه ریخته گری آزمایشگاه ماشینهای حرارتی آزمایشگاه ماشینهای بخار آزمایشگاه مقاومت مصالح آزمایشگاه دینامیک و ارتعاشات آزمایشگاه مکانیک سیالات آزمایشگاه هیدرولیک و پنوماتیک آزمایشگاه فتوالاسیته آزمایشگاه اندازه گیری دقیق آزمایشگاه کنترل اتوماتیک آزمایشگاه توربو ماشین آزمایشگاه اتومکانیک آزمایشگاه فشار قوی آزمایشگاه علم مواد آزمایشگاه متالوگرافی آزمایشگاه متالوژی و عملیات حرارتی آزمایشگاه مواد دیرگداز آزمایشگاه شیشه آزمایشگاه لعاب آزمایشگاه چینی آزمایشگاه ساخت سیمان آزمایشگاه مواد اولیه سرامیکی و ساخت قالب و مدل آزمایشگاه شکل دادن مواد سرامیکی آزمایشگاه خشت و پخت مواد سرامیکی کارگاه آموزشی: کارگاه سنگ زنی کارگاه تراشکاری کارگاه فرزکاری کارگاه جوشکاری کارگاه ورقکاری کارگاه ماشینهای CNC کارگاه اسپارک کارگاه تزریق پلاستیک کارگاه ماشین ابزار

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده دامپزشکی*  دانشکده   دامپزشکی در سال 1367 تاسیس گردید با پذیرش دانشجو در مقطع کاردانی   دامپزشکی فعالیت آموزشی خود را آغاز نمود. و با توسعه کمی وکیفی شروع به   پذیرش دانشجو در مقاطع کارشناسی (از سال 1375) و دکتری حرفه ای (از سال   1384) کرد.
در  حال حاضر همه ساله درمقاطع کاردانی دامپزشکی ، کارشناسی ناپیوسته علوم   آزمایشگاهی دامپزشکی و دکتری حرفه ای دامپزشکی از طریق آزمون سراسری  دانشجو  می پذیرد. 
هم اکنون تعداد دانشجویان دانشکده 500 نفر می  باشند . که از این تعداد 240  نفر در مقطع دکتری حرفه ای و بقیه در مقاطع  کاردانی و کارشناسی علوم  آزمایشگاهی مشغول به تحصیل میباشند. 
تعداد اساتید دانشکده 32 نفر می باشد که شامل  3 نفر دانشیار ،28 نفراستادیار  و 1 نفر مربی هستند.

گروه های آموزشی




 گروه علوم پایه    

بخش بیوشیمی      بخش بافت شناسی      بخش فارماکولوژی و سم شناسی      بخش فیزیولوژی      بخش آناتومی  
 گروه پاتوبیولوژی    

 بخش پاتولوژی     بخش انگل شناسی    
 گروه علوم درمانگاهی    

 بخش کلینیکال پاتولوژی     بخش تغذیه دام     بخش بهداشت و بیماریهای طیور     بخش جراحی     بخش داخلی دامهای بزرگ     بخش رادیولوژی     بخش داخلی دامهای کوچک     بخش مامایی    
 گروه بهداشت موادغذایی وآبزیان    

 بخش شیمی مواد غذایی     بخش آبزیان     بخش اپیدمیولوژی و آمار حیاتی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده کشاورزی اهر*  دانشکده   کشاورزی اهر در سال 1385 تحت عنوان آموزشکده کشاورزی اهر در شهرستان اهر   تاسیس گردید و با تلاش های ارزشمند مدیریت محترم، در تابستان سال 1390 به   دانشکده کشاورزی اهر ارتقا یافت. آغاز فعالیت دانشکده با دو رشته تحصیلی   تکنولوژی تولیدات دامی و تکنولوژی مواد غذایی در مقطع کاردانی میباشد. در   حال حاضر 135 دانشجو مشغول تحصیل در این دانشکده می باشند. در دورههای   بعدی دانشکده در نظر دارد در رشتههای جنگلداری، آبخیزداری و منابع طبیعی   هم دانشجو پذیرش نماید.

روسای دانشکده 

پروفسور اسدالله بابایی اهری (1385- 1390)دکتر فرزین شهبازی (1390- تاکنون)







گروه آموزشی علوم دامی
این گروه آموزشی فعالیت علمی خود را  با جذب تولیدات علوم دامی در مقطع کاردانی از سال 1385 شروع کرده است. 
هدف رشته 
دانشجویان  در این رشته آموزشهای عملی و تئوری در زمینههای مختلف دامپروری از جمله  تغذیه دام و طیور، فیزیولوژی (تولیدمثل و عمومی)، پرورش دام و طیور و  مدیریت واحدهای دامپروری را فرا میگیرند و در نهایت با بهرهگیری از تجارب  علمی و عملی خود در واحدهای  دامپروری و آزمایشگاههای مربوط با خوراک دام و  طیور و سایر بخش ها مشغول و  موجب افزایش راندمان تولید و سوددهی بیشتر  واحدهای پرورش دام و طیور میشوند.

گروه آموزشی علوم و صنایع غذایی 
رشته   تکنولوژی مواد غذایی در سال 1385 تحت عنوان رشته صنایع کشاورزی در  دانشکده  کشاورزی اهر دایر گردید. فعالیت درسی این گروه در مقطع کاردانی  نیز سال  1385 شروع شد و در حال حاضر با گرایش تکنولوژی مواد غذایی دانشجو  می پذیرد.

هدف رشته
در   این رشته، دانشجویان با مجموعهای از علوم و تکنیک هایی که به وسیله آنها   مسائل مربوط به تبدیل، نگهداری و کیفیت مواد غذایی مورد توجه قرار می  گیرد،  آشنا می شوند. هدف از این دوره تربیت افراد  کاردانی است که با تکیه  بر آگاهی های علمی و عملی خود بتوانند در امر بهتر  اداره شدن کارگاهها و  کارخانجات صنایع غذایی و آزمایشگاههای مربوط با مواد  غذایی همکاری نمایند.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده فنی مهندسی مرند*  تاریخچه:
دانشکده فنی ومهندسی  مرند در سال تحصیلی 1374 رسماً توسط ریاست محترم   دانشگاه تبریز افتتاح و فعالیت آموزشی خود را در رشته عمران – نقشه برداری   آغاز کرد و از سال تحصیلی 1375 با ایجاد رشته عمران- ساختمانهای بتنی  تعداد  رشته های تحصیلی به دو رشته افزایش یافت در راستای گسترش مراکز   آموزشی، این دانشکده در حال حاضر با یک گروه آموزشی عمران درشش رشته تحصیلی   در مقطع کاردانی (گرایش ساختمانهای بتنی و نقشهبرداری و کارهای عمومی   ساختمان) و کارشناسی (عمران و نقشهبرداری و ساختمان) فعالیت می کند.   این  دانشکده با تکیه بر اساتید با تجربه و به کمک دانش روز و تحقیقات علمی   درراستای اهداف علمی و پژوهشی و تربیت نیروی انسانی متخصص و کارآمدگام بر   می دارد .

گرو ها

گروه عمران
گروه علوم ریاضی






این تصویر تغییر اندازه داده شده است. روی نوار جهت مشاهده سایز اصلی تصویر کلیک کنید. سایز اصلی تصویر 2196x2000 می باشد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده فناوری های نوین*  تاریخچه
   فعالیت  های لازم برای تأسیس دانشکده مهندسی فناوریهای نوین در دانشگاه  تبریز به  عنوان قطب علمی منطقه شمال غرب کشور از سال 1385 شروع شد. وزارت  علوم،  تحقیقات و فناوری با شروع بهکار و پذیرش دانشجو در مقطع کارشناسی  ارشد از  مهر ماه سال 1387 در سه رشته علمی موافقت کرد. این دانشکده با  پذیرش نخستین  گروه دانشجویان خود در سه گروه علمی مهندسی نانوفناوری با  گرایش مهندسی  نانوالکترونیک، مهندسی فتونیک با گرایش نانوفتونیک و مهندسی  مکاترونیک در  مهر ماه 1387 فعالیت آموزشی و پژوهشی خود را شروع کرد.
* اهداف تأسیس*

    هدف از تأسیس این دانشکده ایجاد و توسعه رشتههای جدید بین رشتهای در   عرصۀ مهندسی برای همگام شدن با تحولات صنعتی و فناوری مدرن روز دنیا و   مخصوصاً ایجاد سهم شایسته در زمینه مهندسی فناوریهای نوین و تکوین علم و   دانش برای کشور میباشد. در سالهای اخیر نیاز روز افزون عرصه های پزشکی،   محیط زیست، کشاورزی، صنایع دفاع و صنعت تولید محصولات به خدمات فنی مهندسی   با کیفیت بالا، ضرورتی جدی محسوب میشود. در این راستا کاربردهای جدیدی   ایجاد شده است که با فناوریهای رایج  نمیتوانند به راحتی عملی شوند و در  عرصه علوم و فناوری در دنیا رویکردی  نوین با توسعه رشتههای میان رشتهای در  حال شکل گیری است. به عبارت دیگر  فناوریهای کلاسیک نیازهای مدرن امروزی  را برآورده نمی کنند، بنابراین در  تمام رشتهها و مخصوصاً در زمینه رشتههای  مهندسی تحرکات جدی آغاز شده و با  توجه به رشد سریع تحولات و نیاز  به  تعقیب و همراهی پیشرفتهای علمی  و صنعتی دنیا در این خصوص ضروری است برای  جبران فاصله موجود و در اختیار  گرفتن فناوریهای نوین برای تولید ثروت و  خودکفایی تلاشی دوچندان نمود.  دانشگاه تبریز با تأسیس دانشکده مهندسی  فناوریهای نوین و توسعه رشتههای  میان رشتهای در عرصه مهندسی در تلاش است  با تربیت دانشجویان و انجام فعالیتهای پژوهشی جدید در این راستا گامهای  موثری بردارد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده الهیات و علوم انسانی*  اهمیت و ضرورت راه اندازی دانشکده الهیات و علوم اسلامی در دانشگاه تبریز
 
به لطف پروردگار در کشوری زندگی می کنیم که از دیر زمان دین مبین اسلام و   احکام مترقی آن در این کشور حاکم بوده و مردم این سامان با آغوش باز از آن   استقبال کرده است. به همین خاطر مراکز علمی اعم از حوزوی و دانشگاهی برای   ترویج مبانی نظری مترقی اسلام بویژه شیعه در عرصه های مختلف علمی از جمله   مسائل دینی و اعتقادی رسالت بزرگی دارند و شکی نیست که این رسالت بدون  وجود  دانشکده الهیات در دانشگاه، با اساتید متخصص و متعهد ممکن نخواهد  بود. و  از طرف دیگر دانشگاه تبریز بعنوان دومین دانشگاه با جایگاه ویژه در  میان  دانشگاههای کشور مسئولیت سنگینی در ترویج فرهنگ دینی دارد و با  عنایت به  اینکه دانشگاههای دولتی شمال غرب فاقد رشته های مذکور در مقطع  کارشناسی  ارشد می باشند و همه فارغ التحصیلان کارشناسی این رشته از ادامه  تحصیل  محروم مانده اند و همچنین تطبیق مبانی رشته های علوم انسانی با قرآن  و حدیث  و کنار گذاشتن مبانی سکولار این علوم که یکی از مطالبات مقام معظم  رهبری  است بدون تربیت نیروی انسانی متخصص در این رشته ها امکان پذیر نمی  باشد. به  همین خاطر وجود دانشکده الهیات برای انجام این رسالت بزرگ در این  دانشگاه  ضروری به نظر می رسید تا بتواند این خلاء را با پتانسیلی که دارد  با حمایت و  عنایت وزارت متبوع و با تلاش مسئولین محترم دانشگاه پر نموده و  وظیفه خود  را به نحو احسن ایفا نماید.
به لطف پروردگار عالم و با تلاش و حمایت مسئولین محترم دانشگاه دانشکده   الهیات و علوم اسلامی در سال 1389 تأسیس و فعالیت رسمی خود را با دو گروه  تخصصی فلسفه و کلام اسلامی و فقه و حقوق اسلامی در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد با  30 نفر دانشجو و همچنین با انضمام گروه معارف اسلامی شروع کرده است. 





گروه های آموزشی


معارف اسلامی

فلسفه و کلام اسلامی

فقه و حقوق اسلامی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده فنی میانه*  دانشکده  فنی مهندسی میانه در سال 1390 شروع به انجام فعایت آموزشی نموده است .آغاز  فعالیت این دانشکده با رشته  تحصیلی، مهندسی مکانیک در مقطع کارشناسی بوده  است . پذیرش دانشجو در این دانشکده  از طریق کنکور سراسریمی باشد. 
اکثر  رشته های فنی مهندسی از جمله مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات, مهندسی صنایع  ،مهندسی  کامپیوتر ،مهندسی عمران وهمچنین رشته های مهندسی نوین در سالهای  آتی در  این دانشکده مورد پذیرش قرار خواهد گرفت. 

  دانشکده فنی و مهندسی میانه با مساحت تقریبی صد هزار متر مربع شروع به   فعالیت آموزشی نموده است.زیر بنا شامل کلاسهای  آموزشی سالن آمفی تاترو   سایت کامپیوتری و  کتابخانه و سالن مطالعه و  آزمایشگاه می باشد.وبا توجه   به تصویب طرح توسعه دانشکده توسط هیئت محترم وزیران ,در سالهای آتی   ساختمانهای آموزشی, غذاخوری مجهز , سالن ورزشی ,نماز خانه و...به اجرا  در  خواهد آمد.  *
*

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*پژوهشکده فیزیک کاربردی و ستاره شناسی*  پژوهشکده   فیزیک کاربردی و ستاره شناسی دانشگاه تبریز قبل از انقلاب شکوهمند اسلامی   بعنوان رصدخانه دانشگاه تبریز فعالیت خود را آغاز نمود. پس از انقلاب   شکوهمند اسلامی، در راستای گسترش فعالیت های علمی و تحقیقاتی کشور، این   مرکز دامنه فعالیت خود را افزایش داد و در سال 1371 بعنوان مرکز پژوهشی   فیزیک کاربردی و تحقیقات ستاره شناسی شناخته شد. در سال 1382 مرکز پژوهشی   فیزیک کاربردی بعنوان پژوهشکده فیزیک کاربردی و ستاره شناسی با پنج گروه   فعالیت خود را گسترش داد. اینک پنج گروه پژوهشی و آموزشی مهم یعنی گروه   فوتونیک فیزیک  ، گروه فوتونیک الکترونیک ، گروه فوتونیک مخابرات، گروه   فیزیک پلاسما و گروه نجوم و اختر فیزیک به فعالیت مشغولند. اساتید، محققان و   دانشجویان تحصیلات تکمیلی گروههای مذکور مشغول انجام تحقیقات بنیادی و   کاربردی در شاخه های مختلف فیزیک و فوتونیک هستند. این پژوهشکده با گروههای   مختلف بین المللی از دانشگاههای سراسر دنیا در تعامل بوده و دارای طرح  های  تحقیقاتی مشترک میباشد. پژوهشکده فیزیک کاربردی و ستاره شناسی در  راستای  تحقق سند چشم انداز 20 ساله کشور اهداف زیر را دنبال می کند.

• تشکیل گروههای مختلف برای انجام مطالعات بنیادی و ایجاد ارتباط با مراکز صنعتی به منظور توسعه علوم کاربردی در کشور
• ایجاد شرایط مناسب برای جذب دانشجویان تحصیلات تکمیلی در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری در رشته فوتونیک
• تعریف طرح های مشترک تحقیقاتی با همکاری اساتید دانشگاه تبریز و سایر دانشگاه های داخلی
• ایجاد آزمایشگاه های تحقیقاتی پیشرفته برای انجام تحقیقات بنیادی و کاربردی
• کمک به تکمیل پایاننامه های دانشجویان در آزمایشگاههای پیشرفته
• ایجاد سایت شبیه سازی برای انجام محاسبات تئوری دانشجویان
• ایجاد فضای  مساعد برای همکاران داخل کشور به منظور همکاریهای بین دانشگاهی
• اجرای همایشهای ملی و بین المللی با همکاری دانشمندان دانشگاههای سراسر جهان
• ایجاد زمینه مناسب برای استفاده دانشجویان سراسر کشور از امکانات آزمایشگاهی پژوهشکده با هدف گسترش همکاریهای بین دانشگاهی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*مرکز تحقیقات علوم پایه تبریز*   درباره مرکز (معرفی و تاریخچه مرکز):
مرکز   تحقیقات علوم پایه در سال 1379 در دانشگاه تبریز تاسیس شد. هدف اصلی از   تاسیس مرکز تحقیقات پیشرفته در تمامی جنبه های علوم پایه شامل علوم ریاضی،   فیزیک، شیمی، علوم زیستی و علوم زمین است. همچنین تحقیق در علوم بین رشته   ای شامل بیوشیمی، بیوتکنولوژی، بیوفیزیک، ژئوفیزیک و علوم نانو از اهداف   مرکز می باشد. مرکز تحقیقات علوم پایه در سال 1383 به طور رسمی مورد تایید   وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری قرار گرفت. این مرکز از پروژه های تحقیقاتی   اصیل در تمامی رشته های علوم پایه به ویژه توسط دانشمندان جوان حمایت می   نماید.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*موسسه علوم انسانی - اسلامی*  این  مؤسسه تحقیقاتی در سال  1378 در                                                  دانشگاه تبریز تأسیس گردید و در ابتدا                                                  با برگزاری «کنگره بزرگداشت علامه                                                 محمد تقی جعفری و بررسی  آثار و افکار                                                 او» در سال 1379 فعالیت عملی و  علمی و                                                 تحقیقاتی خود را  آغاز و به جامعه علمی                                                 معرفی گردبد که  تا کنون فعالیت خود را                                                 ادامه می دهد. به همت توجه و عنایت                                                  مسئولان دانشگاه و مسئولان این مؤسسه                                                 تا کنون  قدمهای خوبی در زمینه فضای                                                 فیزیکی و تأمین تجهیزات سخت   افزاری و                                                نرم افزاری  برداشته است و به تبع آن                                                  توانسته است خدمات قابل توجهی را در                                                 عرصه علمی و پژوهشی  ارائه نماید.                                                
انتظار می رود این مؤسسه که با                                               صلاحدید مسئولان  محترم استان و                                               دانشگاه تبریز، عنوان سه  علامه فقید و                                               کم نظیر معاصر  آذربایجان (علامه                                              امینی،  علامه طباطبائی و  علامه جعفری)                                               را باخود دارد بتواند فعالیتهای مؤثر                                                و ارزشمندی را به برکت نام و آثار                                               گرانسنگ این بزرگواران از  خود به                                               یادگار گذارد. در این مقام فرصت را                                               غنیمت  شمرده و از محققان و مؤلفان                                               ارجمند، با رویی گشاده درخواست   همکاری                                              می نماییم. این مؤسسه  در حال حاضر                                              دارای سه  گروه   1) ادبیات و عرفان  2)                                               فلسفه و کلام 3) فقه و حقوق است و  در                                               زمینه های فعالیت آن می تواند در دیگر                                               علوم و  دانشهای مرتبط اسلامی و انسانی                                               قابل توسعه باشد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*گروه پژوهشی جغرافیا*  مرکز  پژوهش های جغرافیایی دانشگاه تبریز که درسال1370  طبق  مجوز شماره  34/3241/21654وزارت فرهنگ وآموزش عالی در دانشگاه تبریز تحت نظر  ریاست  محترم دانشگاه تاسیس شده است ، اساسنامه آن برای پاسخگویی به  نیازهای  کنونی وانجام فعالیت های علمی و پژوهشی در راستای ارتقاء گروه به  موسسه به  شرح زیر مورد تجدید نظر قرار می گیرد  

– اهداف
- انجام طرحهای پژوهش گروهی و سازمان یافته در زمینه های مختلف علوم جغرافیایی در عرصه های ملی ،منطقه ای و بین المللی ؛
– ایجاد بانک اطلاعاتی درتمامی زمینه های مطالعاتی جغرافیایی و سیستم هایی نظیر GIS , DSS و غیره
- ایجاد و گسترش رابطه و مبادلات علمی جغرافیایی با سایر مراکز پژوهشی داخل و خارج کشور؛
-ایجاد دوره های کارشناسی ارشد و دکترای پژوهشی؛
- انتشار کتب، نشریات و مقالات علمی؛
- ایجاد تسهیلات لازم برای پژوهشگران علاقمند از طریق تامین امکانات پژوهشی؛
-برگزاری گارگاه ،سمینار و کنفرانس های پژوهشی در سطح ملی ،منطقه ای و بین المللی؛
-به کارگیری فنا وری های نوین در پژوهش های جغرافیایی؛
-تقویت پژوهش به عنوان یکی از ارکان پشتیبانی آموزش جغرافیا؛
تبصره - ریز فعالیت ها و چگونگی تهیه، تصویب و اجراء هر طرح پژوهشی در آیین نامه های اجرائی ،به تصویب
مراجع ذیصلاح می رسد،مشخص می شود.
-وظایف:
- انجام طرح های تحقیقاتی؛
- انجام مطالعات در زمینه شناخت کشورهای منطقه وجهان؛
- توسعه و ترویج فن آوری های نوین در مطالعات جغرافیایی؛
- انتشار نشریات علمی تخصصی،کتب وگزارش های تحقیقاتی؛
-همکاری علمی در سطوح ملی ، منطقه ای بین المللی با سازمان های دولتی ومردم نهاد داخلی وخارجی (NGOs)؛
- فراهم آوردن زمینه لازم برای انجام فعالیت های پژوهشی دانشجویان بخصوص تحصیلات تکمیلی؛
- برگزاری کنگره ها وهمایش های علمی وتخصصی؛

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*موسسه تحقیقات اجتماعی*  موسسه  تحقیقات اجتماعی دانشگاه تبریز به عنوان یکی از باسابقه ترین موسسات  پژوهشی در حوزه علوم اجتماعی و انسانی از تاریخ سوم اسفند ماه 1344 با  عنـــــوان " موسسه تحقیقات اجتماعی و علوم انسانی" وابسته به دانشکده  ادبیات (آن زمان) دانشگاه تبریز آغاز به فعالیت کرده، و دارای شخصیت حقوقی  بوده است. 
      هدف از تشکیل موسسه تحقیقات اجتماعی و علوم انسانی در بدو تاسیس، فعالیت در سه محور: 
الف-  مطالعات و تحقیقات جغرافیایی
 ب- مطالعات و تحقیقات اجتماعی
 ج- مطالعات و تحقیقات تربیتی و روان شناسی بوده است،
  اکنون با انفکاک بخش مطالعات و تحقیقات جغرافیایی با عنوان " گروه پژوهشی  جغرافیا "و تفکیک دانشکده علوم تربیتی و روانشناسی، این موسسه فعالیت خود  را در زمینه تحقیقات اجتماعی متمرکز نموده است. 
موسسه  مذکور فعالیت خویش را تا سال 1356 ادامه داده و از آن زمان تا اواخر سال  1379 به حالت تقریباً نیمه فعال در آمده بود در حالی که این موسسه در دوره  قبل از سال 1356 در کنار موسسه تحقیقات اجتماعی دانشگاه تهران مهمترین  موسسه در زمینه تحقیقات  اجتماعی و علوم انسانی بوده وطی فعالیت چند ساله  خود قبل از انقلاب اسلامی  انجام چندین طرح پژوهشی وانتشار حدود 36 جلد  کتاب را در کارنامه خود ثبت  کرده است.  
        موسسه تحقیقات اجتماعی به منظور ایجاد، گسترش و اعتلای مجدد فعالیت های  تحقیقاتی در حوزه علوم اجتماعی و برقراری رابطه علمی و فرهنگی با سایر  مراکز تحقیقاتی برای انجام تحقیقات مشترک و تبادل نتایج تحقیقاتی با دیگر  مراکز، از تاریـــخ 12/11/79 آغاز به فعالیت جدی کرده است. این موسسه در  حال حاضر وابسته به دانشکده علوم انسانی واجتماعی دانشگاه تبریز است.
       دردوره جدید فعالیت این موسسه به ایجاد رابطه  تحقیقاتی با سازمان  های خارج از دانشگاه اقدام نموده و جلساتی با مدیران و  کارشناسان بعضی از  سازمان ها تشکیل داده است. همچنین مکاتباتی با  اکثرادارات کل استان  درراستای انجام تحقیق و تشکیل کارگاه تحقیقاتی انجام  داده است که  خوشبختانه ارگان های مرتبط با تحقیقات اجتماعی شناختی ازرسالت  موسسه بدست  آورده و علاقمند به همکاری با این موسســـــه می باشند. 



اهداف و وظایف موسسه تحقیقات اجتماعی: 
      عمده ترین اهداف موسسه تحقیقات اجتماعی را پس از شروع فعالیت محدد آن می توان در قالب موارد زیر برشمرد:
  -انجام پژوهش در  موضوعات  مختلف علوم اجتماعی در ایران.
- ایجاد دوره های مشترک تحصیلات تکمیلی با مراکز تحقیقاتی داخل و خارج کشور برای تربیت پژوهشگران علوم اجتماعی. 
- تالیف و ترجمه متون و مقالات در زمینه علوم اجتماعی.
- برپایی سمینارهای، کارگاهها و کنفرانس های مرتبط با علوم اجتماعی.
- انتشار گاهنامه با رعایت مقررات و ضوابط مربوطه.
- ایجاد دوره های مشترک تحصیلات تکمیلی با مراکز تحقیقاتی داخل وخارج کشور به منظور تربیت پژوهشگران علوم اجتماعی.

زمینه فعالیت موسسه تحقیقات علوم اجتماعی:
 موسسه تحقیقات اجتماعی هم اکنون با توجه به اولویت های تحقیقاتــی و تخصص های موجود در زمینه های ذیل فعال و آماده فعالیت است: 
- تحقیقات جامعه شناسی شهری
- تحقیقات جامعه شناسی روستایی
 جامعه شناسی فرهنگ و دین
- مطالعات مربوط به آموزش عالی
- آسیب شناسی اجتماعی
- جامعه شناسی کار و شغل
- مطالعات توسعه (اقتصادی واجتماعی)
- جامعه شناسی خانواده
- جامعه شناسی ادبیات
- تحقیقات و مطالعات زنان
- تحقیقات مردم شناسی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*ریاضیات در صنعت*  مرکز  ریاضیات در صنعت دانشگاه تبریز به  عنوان اولین مرکز پژوهشی در حوزه  ریاضیات صنعتی در سطح کشور در سال 1386 با  کسب مجوز از وزارت علوم،  تحقیقات و فناوری تاسیس گردید. این مرکز فعالیت  خود را در دانشکده علوم  ریاضی و با انگیزه ایجاد تعامل با مراکز صنعتی،  اقتصادی و برنامه ریزی و  تسهیل دسترسی مراکز فوق به امکانات آموزشی و  پژوهشی موجود این مرکز علمی  آغاز نموده است. اهم اهداف مرکز پژوهشی ریاضیات  در صنعت به شرح زیر است

      سازماندهی و جذب امکانات تحقیقاتی برای ایجاد پیوند بین منابع و   مهارتهای دانشکده علوم ریاضی و سایر دانشکده ها با مراکز صنعتی، اقتصادی و   اجتماعی.     ارائه خدمات اطلاع رسانی کارشناسی، مشاوره ای و  فنی در امر فناوری  به دانشگاهها، مراکز تحقیقاتی،                                   صنایع،  سازمانها و مراکز دولتی و خصوصی و نیز محققان، پزوهشگران  و نوآوران.     کارافرینی بر اساس اقتصادی و تجاری کردن نتایج پژوهشهای انجام یافته و ایجاد ارتباط بین رشته ای.     پشتیبانی و حمایت از اجرای طرحهای تحقیقاتی کاربردی.     ارتقا سطح دانش کاربردی متخصصین و ایجاد فضای مطلوب برای شکوفایی خلاقیتها و نوآوریها در زمینه فناوری.     فراهم آوردن زمینه های جذب نیروهای خلاق.
 ساماندهی امور مرکز توسط هیات اجرایی و کمیته علمی صورت می پذیرد و ریاست آن بر عهده دکتر کریم ایواز است.

----------

